# HELP! Alternating orange lights on EASY T printer!!



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

Can someone help me with an error I'm getting on my Easy T DTG printer??? I have sent emails to Andy and am not getting any response. This is URGENT as I have auge tsirt order due by Friday afternoon and I have a non working printer I have the Easy T printer and after adding ink to my ink bags I wasn't able to get my yellow ink line to work properly. After conducting several head cleanings and nozzle checks I am still getting broken lines in the yellow. Well yesterday, I powered it on again, got thru 2 head cleanings and 1 nozzle check and then all of te sudden "table feed" and "ink" lights began flasing ...alternating, one then the other. I tried looking on easy t's website for help and all it says is to rest the waste pad counter. I tried that. It either doesn't do anything or tells me it cant communicate with the printer. I am at a loss and I cannot get any help from Easy T...I am DESPERATE to not ave to lose this job I'm doing!! Will kill my pockets!! They need these tees for an event Friday night!! I'm praying someone on here sees this and as some advice that migt help me get my printer running ASAP!!

Sincerely,
FRUSTRATED and DESPERATE


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I responded yesterday and asked you to call us so we could log in and help you.

It's just the waste ink needing reset with the epson tool.

Call us tomorrow at 480 772 2379 and Michael will take care of it.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

For history sake, this error has been listed on the Easy T Printer Support page since they put it up.

It isn't an Easy-T specific problem, but one that ALL Epson-based DTG printers will have. I'm hoping that down the line we see an automatic fix in EKRip that will just send the reset as needed.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> I responded yesterday and asked you to call us so we could log in and help you.
> 
> It's just the waste ink needing reset with the epson tool.
> 
> Call us tomorrow at 480 772 2379 and Michael will take care of it.


Andy, I did not receive that response. I'm calling in a few minutes!!
Thank you.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> For history sake, this error has been listed on the Easy T Printer Support page since they put it up.
> 
> It isn't an Easy-T specific problem, but one that ALL Epson-based DTG printers will have. I'm hoping that down the line we see an automatic fix in EKRip that will just send the reset as needed.


TreeFox, I tried that. All it says is "Fix: Reset waste counter in RIP software" so I clicked that button in the RIP sofware. Nothing happens...or it says "cannot communicate with the printer". So, that didn't help me


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, EKRip currently doesn't support our base Epson printers -- again that isn't Easy T's problem. I've emailed EKRip about it but they haven't had enough requests yet to make it happen. I even offered to pay $50 to make it happen, heh.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> Yeah, EKRip currently doesn't support our base Epson printers -- again that isn't Easy T's problem. I've emailed EKRip about it but they haven't had enough requests yet to make it happen. I even offered to pay $50 to make it happen, heh.


HAHAHA! I love it....well thankfully I spoke to someone at Easy T and it was an easy fix although there is NO WAY I would have figured that out on my own!
Now I have a new problem  Maybe you or andy can help??
My prints are skipping (for lack of a better word.)
I've tried everything I know of to fix it...no luck! *sigh*


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

HMTApparel said:


> HAHAHA! I love it....well thankfully I spoke to someone at Easy T and it was an easy fix although there is NO WAY I would have figured that out on my own!
> Now I have a new problem  Maybe you or andy can help??
> My prints are skipping (for lack of a better word.)
> I've tried everything I know of to fix it...no luck! *sigh*


Here is a picture....


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Turn off bi-directional printing in the Ink Settings menu and try again.

Looks like a bi-directional calibration error that you'll need to fix later. Going to uni-directional will slow printing down but it will be crisp and clean.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

To clarify for others:

1. Click the "Ink Setting" button on the main EKRip screen at the bottom.
2. Check OFF "Bi-Directional Printing" at the bottom of the first Ink Setting page.
3. Click OK.

Print and see if that helps.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

when this happened to me with my AnaJet FP-125 (Epson r1800), it was the paper feed motor going bad. do you hear any different sound when the skip happens?

i replaced myself and it fixed the problem.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> To clarify for others:
> 
> 1. Click the "Ink Setting" button on the main EKRip screen at the bottom.
> 2. Check OFF "Bi-Directional Printing" at the bottom of the first Ink Setting page.
> ...


I spoke too soon! It did it again


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

23spiderman said:


> when this happened to me with my AnaJet FP-125 (Epson r1800), it was the paper feed motor going bad. do you hear any different sound when the skip happens?
> 
> i replaced myself and it fixed the problem.


Now that you mention it I think it does! And I just tried what TreeFox said, seemed to be working but I spoke too soon, Its skipping again! This is no bueno!
I'm wondering now if what you're saying could be the case...damn.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Did you turn off Bi-Directional Printing?

When you load a new file, it might "undo" turning it off, so double check.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd be really surprised if the motor failed so early. Very VERY surprised. We've printed thousands of shirts and have beaten our machine up pretty harshly and haven't had a motor failure. I even print a calibration shirt once a week and measure it against a ruler to make sure it's tracking correctly and so far there's been no skew.

I may need you to check all your Ink Settings in some of the advanced tabs to see if maybe you might have accidentally changed something. I doubt you have, but it's easy to make a mistake (we use a touchpad on our RIP PC and sometimes screw up defaults).


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> I'd be really surprised if the motor failed so early. Very VERY surprised. We've printed thousands of shirts and have beaten our machine up pretty harshly and haven't had a motor failure. I even print a calibration shirt once a week and measure it against a ruler to make sure it's tracking correctly and so far there's been no skew.
> 
> I may need you to check all your Ink Settings in some of the advanced tabs to see if maybe you might have accidentally changed something. I doubt you have, but it's easy to make a mistake (we use a touchpad on our RIP PC and sometimes screw up defaults).


UGHHHH! I just watched it and ruined yet another shirt! Its definitely the way its feeding thru. I can hear it. Something sounds like its not right but doesn't sound like a motor. Like a clicking sound...I watched it try to feed forward but then not actually move forward....thus causing the print to be off. 
This would happen when I have a big order due for an event tomorrow! Aghhhh!! I'm at a loss...what could be stopping it from feeding properly??


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't imagine as I haven't seen that problem before, but let's see what we can do.

How many shirts is the order? If it's an emergency, I might be able to crank them on my Easy T and overnight you the order if needed (would arrive Saturday, though).

Can you take a video of the printing so we can see how your platen is setup? I assume your platen isn't rubbing against anything? Is your shirt fully tucked under the platen and not hanging up on any of the sides?

Can you wipe the tracks the platen moves on to make sure they're clean?

Also, check the rubber horizontal roller at the bottom under the printer and make sure no threads or strings may have stuck on it -- I saw this happen after I printed a bunch of fuzzy hoodies.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> I'd be really surprised if the motor failed so early. Very VERY surprised. We've printed thousands of shirts and have beaten our machine up pretty harshly and haven't had a motor failure. I even print a calibration shirt once a week and measure it against a ruler to make sure it's tracking correctly and so far there's been no skew.
> 
> I may need you to check all your Ink Settings in some of the advanced tabs to see if maybe you might have accidentally changed something. I doubt you have, but it's easy to make a mistake (we use a touchpad on our RIP PC and sometimes screw up defaults).


I wonder if I posted a video if you would be able to hear what it sounds like....


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Try it out. I know most smartphones will upload to YouTube or Facebook pretty easily. Turn any music off of course, and let me get a good look at how far the platen is from the print head, as well as the rubber roller underneath.

One thing to try is to NOT push the platen back, but send a print job, and press the print button and video tape the rubber roller on the bottom so we can see if anything is hanging it up.

How many prints have you done in this printer TOTAL? That motor should be strong enough to hold up for a long time, the Easy T platen is ultra lightweight.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> I can't imagine as I haven't seen that problem before, but let's see what we can do.
> 
> How many shirts is the order? If it's an emergency, I might be able to crank them on my Easy T and overnight you the order if needed (would arrive Saturday, though).
> 
> ...


Ok, well that would be amazing except that his launch party is tomorrow night!  Let me try everything you listed above first while my phone charges enough to allow me to record.
Cuz now that you mention it, I am a female and I have long hair, I find it everywhere! Lol...It could be that there is a hair wrapped around something somewhere...Oh mannn, I hope I can resolve this tonight!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a dude and I bet my hair is longer than yours. I ponytail it up and I still get it everywhere.

How big is the total order? Our latest FedEx goes out in 2 hours, it's possible I could get you shirts for tomorrow to help out if needed. Depends on how many shirts and if I have them in stock and all that good stuff.

Definitely look for hair or thread on that roller. Check the metal tracks that the platen rolls on.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Also, just to confirm your settings are OK, do the following:

Ink Settings Button => Printer Setup tab (at top).

Compare your settings to mine. DO NOT CHANGE YOUR SETTINGS, just let me know if anything is DIFFERENT:

Feed Mode: Sheet
Quality Mode Image: Super Fine (you can pick Fine also)

Table Movement Adjustment
Quality Mode: Super Fine
Gap Adjust: 2
Feed Adjust: -5

Let me know if yours are different in any way, but do NOT change your settings.


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> I'm a dude and I bet my hair is longer than yours. I ponytail it up and I still get it everywhere.
> 
> How big is the total order? Our latest FedEx goes out in 2 hours, it's possible I could get you shirts for tomorrow to help out if needed. Depends on how many shirts and if I have them in stock and all that good stuff.
> 
> Definitely look for hair or thread on that roller. Check the metal tracks that the platen rolls on.


Not too big, and I got thru a few before it messed up. Maybe 15?? Can u email me?? [email protected]


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

emailed you


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

HMTApparel said:


> UGHHHH! I just watched it and ruined yet another shirt! Its definitely the way its feeding thru. I can hear it. Something sounds like its not right but doesn't sound like a motor. Like a clicking sound...I watched it try to feed forward but then not actually move forward....thus causing the print to be off.
> This would happen when I have a big order due for an event tomorrow! Aghhhh!! I'm at a loss...what could be stopping it from feeding properly??


i hope that isn't it the motor, but what you just described is what mine was doing. what was happening with mine was the motor would hesitate, then the encoder wheel would realize the table wasn't where it needed to me so it would "catch up" and move the table to make up for when it hesitated. i was able to do runs of shirts with no problem, then the skipping would return. i did find that if i was able to do 2 or 3 shirts, i would let the printer rest for about 20 minutes so the motor would cool down, then i could do another 2 or 3 shirts. the skipping would occur on every resolution (speed, fine, superfine). is your printer on a dedicated circuit? it's a shot in the dark, but maybe it's a voltage issue.

i took all the covers off and watched every aspect of the print to ensure my clutch was working, all the belts were working, etc. i oiled my rails, cleaned the encoder wheel, and some of this might have helped, but overall, i ended up needing a new PF motor. i fixed mine for $25 including shipping from Compass Micro, but i would definitely check with your tech support first as this might fall under your warranty.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Just to clarify.

Is the doubling of the print left to right or front to back?

Does it happen when you print 1 layer or if you print over a 2nd time?


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Just to clarify.
> 
> Is the doubling of the print left to right or front to back?
> 
> Does it happen when you print 1 layer or if you print over a 2nd time?


Check it out now! Its gotten worse...I took a video...

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=4297290562440&saved


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

ok, that's a bit of a different issue. i don't mean to be redundant, but have you cleaned your encoder strip, and the encoder wheel?


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

23spiderman said:


> ok, that's a bit of a different issue. i don't mean to be redundant, but have you cleaned your encoder strip, and the encoder wheel?


I've cleaned the encoder strip but wheel? I don't know where that is..??

I am communicating via email with TreeFox....if you would like me to copy you on the steps I'm taking to attempt to fix it I can...


----------



## HMTApparel (Oct 22, 2012)

HMTApparel said:


> I've cleaned the encoder strip but wheel? I don't know where that is..??
> 
> I am communicating via email with TreeFox....if you would like me to copy you on the steps I'm taking to attempt to fix it I can...


OOPS! Sorry I thought that was Andy that I was replying to...Spiderman I dont know where the encoder wheel is...??


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

actually, it's best if you include Andy as i don't have an Easy T Printer. your original photo looked like what i went through when my PF motor went out, but i don't want to confuse the issue here.

i hope you get it all fixed! if you need any help with jobs, i'd be happy to help out.


----------



## RokNRich (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm guessing this is fixed now, what was the cause and the fix ?

Thanks !


----------

